# 2 Netzwerke, 1 Router



## nordi (19. November 2005)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage. Kumpel von mir wohnt in ner WG, die haben sich ne 6 MBit Leitung geholt. Das DSL wird mit dem NetGear WGR614 WLAN Router ausgestrahlt. Sein Nachbar hatte gefragt, ob er auch sein WLAN nutzen könnte - was natürlich kein Problem ist. 

Frage ist aber, kann ich den PC vom Nachbar irgendwie aus dem Windowsnetzwerk abkapseln, so dass er nicht auf die PCs in der WG zufgreifen kann, sondern nur surfen kann.
Kann man das irgendwie am Router einstellen ?


----------



## TheLastOne (19. November 2005)

Die einfachste Variante wäre eurem Netzwerk eine eigene Arbeitsgruppe zu vergeben, die euer Nachbar nicht kennt.

Im Router ist das so speziell nicht einstellbar, bitte statische IP Adressen verwenden, WLAN verschlüsseln und DHCP aus machen.

Bei Fragen....einfach melden.

Gruß
TheLastOne


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2005)

Nun, das kommt auf den Router an. Ein "richtiger" Router kann sowas, aber ich denke nicht das der  NetGear WGR614 das kann.


----------



## gorim (19. November 2005)

Bei meinem Netgear heißt die Funktion *Enable bridging to wired LAN*



> If enabled, then this device can be used as Access Point, providing access to LAN resources for Wireless stations.
> If disabled, then this device does NOT function as an Access Point. However, Wireless stations can still access the Internet through this device (if Internet access is available).



Vielleicht schauen, ob es bei Dir etwas ähnliches gibt.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## lillakuh (19. November 2005)

thoretisch könnte des über subnetting funktioniern.....
WG netz: z.b. 192.168.0.1-31 (wobei davon eine die routeradresse is)
nachbar: 192.168.0.33-63 - beide mit der subnetmaske 255.255.255.224

kommt nur auf den router, bzw die richtige gatewaykonfig an, daß der den nachbarn dann übers WLAN auch noch ins netz lässt....
obwohl... ich glaub, ich verzapf hier mist.


----------



## nordi (21. November 2005)

@TheLastOne:

Also DHCP, WLAN verschlüsselt und statische IP-Adressen vergeben habe ich schon - hört mal - das ist ja wirklich standard 

Ich werd das einfach mal ausprobieren mit den verschiedenen Arbeitsgruppen. Aber wird bei Windows in der Netzwerkumgebung automatisch alle  Arbeitsgruppen angezeigt?

@gorim:

Ok, die Funktion muss ich mir mal angucken. Aber nach der Beschreibung ist es ja, wenn ich es ausschalte, dass auch die WG-Computer kein LAN-Zugriff mehr haben, oder? Oder kann man speziell IPs eingeben, die ausgesperrt werden?


----------



## gorim (21. November 2005)

Das sollte keinen Einfluß auf die PCs haben, die per Kabel angeschlossen sind. Wenn aber alle das WLAN nutzen, gehts sicher nicht. Dann muß eine andere Lösung her. Ihr könntet z.B. Euren Netzwerkverkehr mit IPSec verschlüsseln und den Zugriff entsprechend beschränken, so daß unverschlüsselte Verbindungen abgelehnt werden. Das wäre aber etwas aufwendig.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## AndreG (5. Januar 2006)

Am besten wäre du setzt dich mal mit Subnetzten auseinander. Weil das mit den Arbeitsgruppen wird nicht gehen. Windows findet auch andere Gruppen solange sie im gleichem Subnetz sind.

Oder aber du trennst die Netze gleich physikalisch auf:

Also z.B.:
Für das 1te Netz: 192.168.1.1/254

Für das 2te Netz: 192.168.2.1/254

Beide Netze brauchen dann als DNS und Standartgateway die Adresse deines Routers. Diese Netze sind dann physikalisch getrennt und ohne Routing kann er nicht auf euer Netz zugreifen.


----------

